

Writing A Bootloader - evck
http://evenchick.com/articles/writing-a-bootloader/

======
evck
Bootloaders are pretty ubiquitous in embedded systems today; just about every
device with a microcontroller runs one. I'm writing one to learn about them
and support specific protocols. This is a first working prototype of a
bootloader, but it does explain how they work and what they do.

